# Brand New Model 63



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

Was picking up some reloading stuff yesterday and saw a few new S&W model 63s in the case. I already had an eight shot 22 revolver in an SP101 22lr, but all of my other revolvers are Smiths and after thinking about it last night and doing a little reading, I went back today and traded my SP101 towards one. It has a 3" barrel and fits my hand a lot better than the SP. It seems like there aren't a whole lot of 63s around--not sure if I've seen any new production ones anywhere, but this is a brand new 63-5 that was test fired at the factory about two weeks ago. Anyone have any experience with this revolver? It's an all steel j-frame with a 3" barrel. Kind of makes me want a 38 sp j frame with that barrel length instead of my 1 7/8 or whatever length they put on the snubs. I definitely like the look of this one better than the cheesy m317. And it feels more substantial.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

I took the 63 out to my club today and shot a couple hundred rounds. It took some getting used to. I wasn't thrilled with the accuracy at first. With the 3" barrel there was a noticeable decrease in ease of accurate shooting compared to he 4.2" barrel on the SP, but after a while I became just as accurate with it. The trigger is a hell of a lot better on the 63 and it makes a great trainer for my 637 PC. Overall I'm happy with it and glad I picked it up while I could.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds like you've got yourself a nice gun. Congratulations.


----------

